

Pro-surveillance voting data for the US Congress - dbbolton
http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/1jmjv8/i_compiled_data_on_representatives_who_have/

======
northwest
Direct link to the list:
[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8_USrDOQxfdX18xbHpGbzJtNzA/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8_USrDOQxfdX18xbHpGbzJtNzA/view)

------
northwest
This is a perfect example of something which should be included in this idea:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6152935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6152935)

This data is 1 of the _many parts_ of the problem.

And it should be made _conveniently actionable_ with the right tech tools.

